# [EVDL] EVLN: Otmar's south Corvallis garage queueing todo BMS software



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yup, and I love how I've developed "chargers and fuses". 
I can learn so much from articles about me!  
What I think I said was I wanted to upgrade Zilla software and was working
on a BMS. The BMS software is being written by another local engineer who is
building her own EV. 

I actually think he did pretty well on this article, good tone and he got
most of it pretty right. Better than most of the media with which I've
worked. 

Have fun!

-----
-Otmar-

914 EV, California Poppy, Zilla research vehicle. 
http://evcl.com/914/

The Zilla factory is at:
http://manzanitamicro.com/

Zilla Support is still at: 
http://cafeelectric.com/Ssupport.php
--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-Otmar-s-south-Corvallis-garage-queueing-todo-BMS-software-tp4528576p4533990.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

